# Kryptos - the Voice of Chaos.



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/kryptos-ebook.html


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hm interesting, I won't be getting the ebook but hopefully it will be released in a future anthology. It might actually be from _Shadows of Treachery_, an early release as a teaser for the full book.


LotN


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Why the fuck is it 1 pound 50 or 5.99 Australian dollars? Do they not know the currency conversion or are they going to try and say it is because of the surprisingly high cost to ship things to Australia like GW always does.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ooo, new ebook goodness! Me likes. I would buy right now was it not for the fact that I forgot my iPhone recharger at home and will be away for two weeks. There also went my plan to read through my collection of ebooks while away.  



Shady ed said:


> Why the fuck is it 1 pound 50 or 5.99 Australian dollars? Do they not know the currency conversion or are they going to try and say it is because of the surprisingly high cost to ship things to Australia like GW always does.


Yea, too bad it was not on sale a few years back when they had free shipping on ebooks.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Ooo, new ebook goodness! Me likes. I would buy right now was it not for the fact that I forgot my iPhone recharger at home and will be away for two weeks. There also went my plan to read through my collection of ebooks while away.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, too bad it was not on sale a few years back when they had free shipping on ebooks.


No you have to spend over $30 to get free shipping on ebooks.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aled Jones got corrupted? What?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So a Raven Guard and a Iron Hands?


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Shady ed said:


> No you have to spend over $30 to get free shipping on ebooks.


That's so wrong, Amazon gives you free shipping with $25. Damn BL bean-counters...grrr....... :biggrin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I just downloaded and read it. Its a very short story, as expected from the price. Its nothing special, but introduces a new concept that I imagine will be expanded upon in the future.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I just downloaded and read it. Its a very short story, as expected from the price. Its nothing special, but introduces a new concept that I imagine will be expanded upon in the future.


It's not Iron Hands actually being adept at something apart from hating flesh is it?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's not Iron Hands actually being adept at something apart from hating flesh is it?


Not quite.  The portrayal of the Iron Hand isn't bad to be honest. Although its only a very short story, so you can't expect much.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Just downloaded it, will read it over the weekend. It's from McNiell so it should be good.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I just downloaded and read it. Its a very short story, as expected from the price. Its nothing special, but introduces a new concept that I imagine will be expanded upon in the future.


Back when I was a lad 6! Australian dollars would buy you a 1000+ page hardback!

And I used to walk fifty miles EACH way to school in the SNOW.... UPHILL in both directions.



Kids these days.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Shady ed said:


> Back when I was a lad 6! Australian dollars would buy you a 1000+ page hardback!
> 
> And I used to walk fifty miles EACH way to school in the SNOW.... UPHILL in both directions.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness a dingo never snatched you on those long transits! :biggrin:


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Hachiko said:


> Thank goodness a dingo never snatched you on those long transits! :biggrin:


 
You assume too much now.....

I was actually raised by dingoes! 7 foot tall they were with purple fur.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm thinking about downloading this when I get more to work with and buy at the same time.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Just finished this and must say I really liked it. The guys working together in the aftermath of the betrayal is great. I wish we'd seen more of this co-operation my Space Marines, it would make them a stronger institution....


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's not Iron Hands actually being adept at something apart from hating flesh is it?


They're quite adept at being duped and killed


----------



## Stabed (Aug 4, 2010)

Was pleasantly surprised by this short story. Found both the characters quite engaging and left me wanting more.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope its has connection to the Prince of Crows - because i see mentions about Thramas and fleets and cryptic messages! And that unnamed threat that destroyed this world - what do you think it was - Night Lords of course =)


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Anakwanar said:


> I hope its has connection to the Prince of Crows - because i see mentions about Thramas and fleets and cryptic messages! And that unnamed threat that destroyed this world - what do you think it was - Night Lords of course =)


Ok but what is the link with Kryptos?
I mean, Kryptos is a kind of code or virus isn't it?
I don't understand your logic.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Alhom said:


> I mean, Kryptos is a kind of code or virus isn't it?
> I don't understand your logic.


IIRC it was a method of communication, something which was completely indecipherable without access to a host.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> IIRC it was a method of communication, something which was completely indecipherable without access to a host.


Ok, thanks Child-of-the-Emperor but IIRC= Kryptos?
What is the link with the Night Lords then?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Alhom said:


> Ok, thanks Child-of-the-Emperor but IIRC= Kryptos?


Sorry, 'IIRC' = 'if I remember correctly.'



Alhom said:


> What is the link with the Night Lords then?


The Night Lords were known to have used the Kryptos throughout the war in the Thramas sector. So, the capture of a Kryptos will give Imperial forces access to specific rebel communications and thus will prevent the rebels from being as coordinated as they were during the early stages of the Thramas Crusade. I have a feeling the Kryptos may play a role in the upcoming _ Prince of Crows_, could be wrong though.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

I see now.
Sorry for the "IIRC", I haven't the habit to read this kind of shortcuts.

Thank you very much for the explication, that's sounds very good.
During my reading, I understood the power of Kryptos but I passed throughout the fact about the war in the Thramas sector.

And like you said, now I have a feeling the Kryptos may play a role in the upcoming _ Prince of Crows_.
I think you'r right, because it's the same author.


----------

